# 1084 Irish Ale Yeast



## deebee (3/10/03)

This seems a popular yeast and I have now used it in a couple of not-yet-tasted stouts. Both times the starter smelt really strongly of ripe bananas. Not just banana-like but, walk in the room where the fermenter sits, smack you in the gob and imagine you are in Queensland type smell.

Both times, I tasted the starter before pitching and it tasted fine, but bloody hell was it strong bananas in the aroma or what? In the fermenter there is a less obvious smell but still very clearly bananas...

Anybody else get this?

PS the starters were a bit warm, maybe low to mid 20s no higher. The brews are 18-20C.


----------



## jayse (3/10/03)

does'nt sound to good deebee.
have a taste it sound be quite clean with that yeast.hopefully the smell you are talking about was just the co2 coming off and not any indication of what the beer smells or tastes like.
pour 1/2 pint at least and see what that tastes like.
you process is pretty spot on.


----------



## deebee (3/10/03)

No, doesn't sound too good and that's why I tasted it both times. Both times, it tasted ok but smelled strong nanas like hefffe weissen or trappist. 

First time i poured off the liquid and just pitched the slurry from the starter. Second time pitched the whole sha-bang.

I think my process is good enough, sterilise everything with ortho phos acid and then swab scissors, packs, lids and edges with isopropyl alcohol.

Anyway, I will know when the first batch is conditioned in a couple of days. Actually now that I mention it I might put one in the frig now. It's been in the bottle 13 days. If there's an infection it should be clear to taste now.


Anybody else get banana smells from 1084????


----------



## deebee (3/10/03)

Have now tasted it and it's beautiful. Still smelt like bananas in the starter.


----------



## Jazman (3/10/03)

nice strain i like the 1084 which is the same as the white labs that i used which is wlp 04 irish ale it is good in stoiuts and irish/english ales


----------



## Snow (6/10/03)

Does anyone know if the 1084 would go ok in an IPA? I had heard that it can mute hop bitterness, but I was wondering if anyone had used it in a high-bittered brew?

- Snow


----------



## JWB (6/10/03)

:chug: G Day All

The banana fruity or vegetable smell you get from using any yeast has 2 causes...

It is usually caused through under aeration of the wort prior to pitching the yeast or not enough viable yeast piched into the wort...

Always stir the wort after it has been boiled to introduce some oxygen and make sure the temp is spot on and the yeast is bubbling strongly...

the taste will never improve im afraid...use it for hair shampoo or drain cleaner and try again...

Cheers

JWB


----------



## deebee (6/10/03)

Actually, the brews themselves are fine, it's just the starter that's banana scented. If my shampoo or drain cleaner tasted this good I wouldn't have to buy beer again.

I drank one of the stouts warm and tried to taste the banana and sure enough, i can just detect it, but it is hiding behind everything else up front of this stout. In fact it goes ok with this brew (this was an "experimental" stout in that I threw in 15g of cascade in the last minute of the boil). I have had brews spoiled by banana flavours, but not this one.

But that starter sure smells very fruity.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (6/10/03)

1084 is not that attenuative, and IPAs should be well attenuated

have you looked at the Wyeast web site?




jovial monk


----------



## Snow (7/10/03)

Good point JM, I forgot about attenuation. I think I'll go the White Labs British Ale.


----------



## RegBadgery (10/10/03)

I like the Irish ale yeast and am currently alternating between it and 1968. I never realised how great is the flavour contribution from yeast - it's a real eye-opener.

cheers
reg


----------



## jayse (11/10/03)

reg
do you find with the irish yeast that it can negate the malt and hop flavours. also with the less attenution it brings forward a sweet citricy taste when using a lot of crystal malt combined with hops like ekg.
i liked london ale much better in my porter than irish for all these reasons.


----------



## RegBadgery (12/10/03)

I haven't noticed it, but this has given me something to look out for on my next batch. It's amazing - the contribution that yeast makes. I think I'll pick up a sachet of london ale for comparison.

cheers
reg


----------

